
French Tax Authorities Raid Google Offices in Paris - kiyanwang
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2459220/french-tax-authorities-raid-google-offices-in-paris
======
billytetrud
Right to be forgotten is such a BS right. I'm sure corrupt officials would
love that right. IGNORE ME, I'M NOT HERE.

